
Extracting a 19 Year Old Code Execution from WinRAR - l2dy
https://research.checkpoint.com/extracting-code-execution-from-winrar/
======
mjevans
Note, if you need to extract files you might be interested in the "pure python
3" module:

[https://pypi.org/project/acefile/](https://pypi.org/project/acefile/)

(I'm posting this in the different threads in case anyone hits them during a
search.)

